# Weekly Montana Hay Report; Jan 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Montana Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady to weak with limited current sales
reported. Demand moderate to good. Majority of ranchers starting to feed hay
earlier than normal and in larger amounts as winter conditions in most areas are
above normal. Majority of hay producers are currently delivering previously
contracted supplies, however many rural road condition are putting a damper on hay
movements. All sales FOB the stack and per ton basis in large rounds or large square
bales, unless otherwise stated.

Alfalfa: Supreme 100.00-110.00. Premium to Supreme small squares 130.00-150.00.
Good to Premium 60.00-75.00; small squares 125.00-130.00. Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.

Alfalfa/Grass mix: Good to Premium 60.00-75.00; small squares 125.00-135.00.
Fair to Good 45.00-55.00.

Alfalfa hay test guidelines, used with visual appearance and intent of sale.
Quantitative factors are approximate and many factors can affect feeding value.

ADF NDF RFV TDN-100% TDN-90% CP-100%
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16
RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. TDN calculated using the
western formula. Values based on 100% dry matter, TDN both 90% & 100%.

Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5- 9
Utility Under 5
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value.
Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or value more
than testing results.

Source: USDA Livestock and Grain Market News, Billings, MT


----------

